# Ausschneiden von mehreren Ebenen!



## masta (13. Oktober 2002)

Wie kann ich mehrere Ebenen gleichzeitig auschneiden und diese dann in einem neuen Projekt einfügen? Es ist zu kompliziert alle Ebenen einzelnd zu kopieren, einzufügen und dann wieder auszurichten.


----------



## layla (13. Oktober 2002)

was genau meinst du mit ausschneiden willst du jede ebene nur auf eine neue seite bringen oder aus jeder ebene einen teil ausschneiden?
beim ersteren musst du nur die ebenen auf die neue seite hinziehen.


----------



## masta (13. Oktober 2002)

Ich habe ein Layout erstellt mit einem Logo jetzt will ich das Logo auch irgendwann mal für ein Banner oder ähnliches benutzen. Das Logo besteht aus mehreren Ebenen ich will diese Ebenen aber nicht zur einer zusammenfügen sondern will nur das Logo sprich die mehreren Ebenen aus den Layout kopieren...nur will ich mehrere Ebenen gleichzeitig kopieren.


----------



## layla (13. Oktober 2002)

aso hmm ich glaub das geht garnicht.
entweder du speicherst es als jpg öffnest es dann gehst auf alles makieren und dann kopieren einfügen bei deinem neuen bild.
oder du kopierst alle ebenen zusammen ziehst es hin und machst dann strg + Z das hebt das zusammenfügen wieder auf.


----------



## Johnny (13. Oktober 2002)

Ich wüsste mir vielleicht damit zu helfen, für das logo, was du später noch für andere sachen gebrauchen möchtest, in einem "extra-bild" zu erstellen und später per drag an drob in die anderen Bilder rüberkopieren?!

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter, ansonsten ist mir nichts eingefallen bzw. kenne keine funktionen o.ä. außer die eben zusammenfügen, wobei das nicht von statten sein soll.

mfg


----------



## masta (13. Oktober 2002)

naja, werde sie jetzt alle einzeln kopieren und dann wieder ausrichten! bedanke mich trotzdem für eure hilfsbereitschaft!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. Oktober 2002)

Äh, öhm, warum kopierts ( *ziehst*) Du nicht alle Ebenen per Drag'n'Drop vom einen Bild in das nächste?

(vorher alle Ebenen verknüpfen [Kettensymnbol])


----------



## X-trOn (13. Oktober 2002)

entweder du legst ale layer zusammen --> Kette verbunde Ebenen auf eine Reduzieren und schneidest es dann aus --> dannach wieder rückgängigmachen und den Auschnitt in ein neues Bild einfügen (STRG +X/ STRG +V)

oder vielleicht reichts auch wenn du nur die ebenen mit den ketten verbindest (weiß jetzt nciht genau, probiers am abend aus)

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## masta (13. Oktober 2002)

es hat geklappt....vielen dank...


----------



## Kaprolactam (13. Oktober 2002)

Andere Variante:
Alle zu kopierenden Ebenen in einen Ordner packen und diesen dann mit [Rechtsklick -> duplizieren] verdoppeln, wobei man eine Zieldatei angeben kann. Diese ist dann sinnigerweise die, wo du die Ebenen haben willst.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Kaprolactam _
> *Andere Variante:
> Alle zu kopierenden Ebenen in einen Ordner packen und diesen dann mit [Rechtsklick -> duplizieren] verdoppeln, wobei man eine Zieldatei angeben kann. Diese ist dann sinnigerweise die, wo du die Ebenen haben willst. *



Auch eine sehr gute Variante - nur, ob sie für Newbie (nicht negativ gemeint) geeignet ist?

Weil Drag'n'Drop ist jawohl schon Anfängergrundlage die bekannt sein sollte und wenn das nicht beklannt ist, gehe ich davon aus, das Ebensätze (Ordner) auch nicht bekannt sind.


----------

